# Mower Deck Wheel Fell Off



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I was mowing last night (2011 GT6000) when I heard a terrible noise from under my deck. I stopped the machine and found lots of small, black, plastic bits. I got a big enough chunk that I figured out it looked like one of the small deck wheels. Sure enough, the front wheel of my 54" deck was missing. 

I looked for the bolt and nut, but did not find them. I need to inspect my blades sometime although I continued cutting without a problem.

I called Sears this morning and asked if the deck wheel was covered by the warranty. To my surprise, they said they would cover it and a new wheel, shoulder bolt, washer, and nut are on the way. I looked on the parts website and they are quite proud of their hardware; the bolt, washer, and nut were EACH about 3 dollars. The plastic wheel was $15. So, my phone call saved me about $25; not bad considering I was sure that they would not cover it. Guess it never hurts to ask.

I had noticed my left rear wheel keeps loosening; I need to take a closer look at it to see why. I may need to put some thread-lock on it (and the others) to keep it from doing what happened to the front wheel. Do you put thread lock on your wheel bolts? Maybe I'll just get locking nuts instead (but not if they cost $3 each!).

Dave


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I found the bolt last night after work; the threads sheared off right where the shoulder starts (see picture from parts website). There was a cut mark in the bolt from where it hit one of the blades; pretty deep mark; I will inspect the blades to see what the damage to them is.

I took another look at my left rear wheel that keeps coming loose. There is a locking nut on the bolt, but just before the nut snugs up, it gets "looser". I'll either get another locking nut to replace the one I have or put another nut on and lock the two together. 

I take back a bit about the price of the bolt; it is a pretty hefty bolt. It has the letters "SP" stamped on the head; anyone know what that means? Manufacturer or grade of bolt material? A quick google search did not provide any information. I stand firm that the nut and washer are outrageously priced ($3 each)  Dave


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

When I set up the wheels on the deck..I did it different then it was shown in the owners manual and the way is assembled..

Shoulder bolt thru the wheel then thru the mount..then the flat washer and nut on the other side of the mount..
No washer between mount and wheel..
The wheels run more freely that way..

Before the wheels were binding when the washer was installed between wheel n mount..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DForal said:


> I found the bolt last night after work; the threads sheared off right where the shoulder starts (see picture from parts website). There was a cut mark in the bolt from where it hit one of the blades; pretty deep mark; I will inspect the blades to see what the damage to them is.
> 
> I took another look at my left rear wheel that keeps coming loose. There is a locking nut on the bolt, but just before the nut snugs up, it gets "looser". I'll either get another locking nut to replace the one I have or put another nut on and lock the two together.
> 
> I take back a bit about the price of the bolt; it is a pretty hefty bolt. It has the letters "SP" stamped on the head; anyone know what that means? Manufacturer or grade of bolt material? A quick google search did not provide any information. I stand firm that the nut and washer are outrageously priced ($3 each)  Dave



Not sure about the SP but they are grade 8 so they are tuff. I took the locking/ nylon core nut off added a standard nut with a flat, and lock washer. They have never came loose again after that.


----------



## wa8zpw (Aug 28, 2011)

I purchased a new Craftsman GT5000 in the fall of 2005. I have had numerous mower deck problems, failed spindle , burned up belts , guide wheel bolts fail & the wheels fall off all the time so I by the wheel bolts by the dozen, belt tension springs broke, belt tension spring support broke off & had to be welded back on, now I have a guide wheel support that is bent over & will have to be heated up & bent back vertical. 
I also have a 25 year old 18HP Craftsman lawn tractor & it keeps running with NO Problems.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Not sure about the SP but they are grade 8 so they are tuff. I took the locking/ nylon core nut off added a standard nut with a flat, and lock washer. They have never came loose again after that.


Replacing the existing locking nut with a standard nut and lock washer is probably the way to go. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DForal said:


> Replacing the existing locking nut with a standard nut and lock washer is probably the way to go. Thanks for the suggestion.



No problem thats why we are all here is to help each other, and be sure to not to forget a flat washer too....


----------



## utfd701 (May 20, 2012)

Sears used to warranty parts under $50 to homeowners as long as the tractor was still in warranty. Looks like they still are practicing this, Good news!


----------

